# Papac' crew



## outdoorsman0490 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lets think about how stupid that axe chopping competition was between Coatsy and Joe. 
First, if I am going to be in a chopping competition, I am going to use my axe, which I have sharpened, not yours. If this comp. was to show who is better in the woods, a woodsman would use their own, sharpened tool, and their technique to take the tree down.

Second, both of them chopped at the tree like a beaver trying to take it down. No real woodsman would cut a tree down like that, you have no control over direction.

Third, the whole crew is standing there, right under both trees when they are finishing cutting them down. The camera pans out and there are at least a dozen people standing there, none of which can guarantee which way the tree will fall.

Anyone else notice all that?? Thoughts??


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 14, 2011)

The axes looked brand new so the playing field is even. These guys are rigging dogs, not choppers. The trees were fairly light. And number one, it was a stunt for the cameras. It looked like fun!


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 14, 2011)

As they mentioned, it really makes you wonder how the old timers managed to fell the big giants, day-in, day-out with hand tools. I read somewhere that in the old days, the fellers and buckers were burning 9000 calories a day. I don't know how you can eat that much food and still find time to work!


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 14, 2011)

And Coatsy's tree looked bigger ! 
By the way, Tour D' France riders burn up to 10,000 calories a day . They get the fuel by eating A LOT of carbs the night before as it takes a while to digest and turn them into fuel, and they eat while riding all day long . My family ran logging camps on Drummond Island, Mich. and the cook was the key to getting the work out of the crew .


----------

